# Help w/ droid 3 unroot



## jra92 (Jul 27, 2012)

I rooted my droid 3 a couple months back, I believe with Pete's 1.06 root tools. Trying to unroot now but can't. I tried using to same tool to unroot b/c it said it could, but it either just rerooted it or did nothing. I have been googling to find another way but can't. Can someone send me a link to a unroot tool or app? I can follow instructions but don't know much about much, and would prefer not to have to go in and do much manually.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

There's a Droid 3 section http://rootzwiki.com/forum/120-droid-3/
Being a motorola phone, I'm going to say you probably just have to flash a stock SBF.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

If it's just rooting that you did to it, you can unroot by deleting /system/xbin/su and /system/app/Superuser.apk and then reboot.


----------

